# Tokico



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

I wanted to know if we could use 2000 ser tokico struts on the front of a specV?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no tokico struts for any B15 yet. The only aftermarkets available are Koni Yellows (replacements for 2 and inserts for another 2) and KYB GR2s (oem quality)


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

i saw them on ptuning it said for 2000yrs


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

SpecVeezy said:


> for 2000yrs


now thats a hell of a waranty!
To my knowledge, that is not correct. Best bet is to call them (tokico) and ask.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> now thats a hell of a waranty!
> To my knowledge, that is not correct. Best bet is to call them (tokico) and ask.


Just might have to do that


----------

